# Kurzfristig Mitfahrer für Angeltour in Norwegen gesucht......



## C.K. (9. August 2020)

....wenn Du spontan Lust auf eine Angeltour in Norwegen, genauer auf Hitra hast.

Zeitraum: 10.09-19.09.20
Keine Sauftour, sondern das fischen auf Kapitale steht im Vordergrund.

Erfahrung wäre schön ist aber kein Muss, ich kenne über die Jahre das Revier wie meine Westentasche.

Da wir uns auf dem Atlantik bewegen gilt grundsätzlich: Safety First. Bootsführerschein besitze ich seit fast 30 Jahren, von daher weis ich, was ich mache.

Du solltest irgendetwas zwischen 30 und 50 Jahre alt sein, ein Autoführerschein und sichere Fahrpraxis sind Pflicht.

Kurz zu mir: bin 46 Jahre alt, fische seit dem 13.Lebensjahr, in dem genannten Revier seit 10 Jahren in Norwegen selbst noch viel länger, Nichtraucher.

Ablauf: Anreise Kiel-Oslo
Abreise: Oslo-Frederikshavn


----------



## zander20020 (9. August 2020)

moin,moin
hast du noch ein paar mehr infos
wieviel personen, anreise per pkw , wo auf hitra und natürlich der preis
danke gruß uwe


----------



## C.K. (9. August 2020)




----------



## C.K. (9. August 2020)

zander20020 schrieb:


> moin,moin
> hast du noch ein paar mehr infos
> wieviel personen, anreise per pkw , wo auf hitra und natürlich der preis
> danke gruß uwe



Hallo Uwe,

klar habe ich noch weitere Informationen. 
Zwei Personen gesamt, Anreise per PKW, Knarrlagsund, ca. 800-900€ all inkl..


----------



## C.K. (6. September 2020)

Kann geschlossen werden. Danke


----------

